# tuna sunflower oil



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

please tell me the bad there is in tuna sunflower oil as i cant take it in brine no more and find i can stomach it in oil:confused1:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

What about springwater?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Never eat sunflower oil!!!!!!!

This stuff is the devils potion.

Get it in Olive oil.

Anyway, tuna is crap!!! Far too expensive for 30g of protein nowadays. It's dry, and tastes like a hangover grungey gob.

Get some proper fish, like salmon, Mackrel, or trout.

If you really want 30g of protein, have a shake.

urgh!! Tuna!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tuna, lol.........I lived on that for 3 years when I was almost in poverty........

Yah, ditch the sunflower oil, and do the spring or olive, it is dry though...lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I didn't realise they did it in olive oil. Can't say ive ever seen that tbh. Although, im sure it's easy enough to yourself...


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Just down the brine stuff with some water in your mouth...gets rid of it quick enough.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

NickC said:


> Just down the brine stuff with some water in your mouth...gets rid of it quick enough.


Why put yourself through such grossness? Just have a shake!


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

i use springwater tuna and find it enjoyable either with quinoa or wholemeal rice and veg maybe soy sauce or something similar


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I assume you are not actually drinking the brine?! I drain the tin of any liquid and it is fine - can't taste the difference myself. Springwater is a good shout


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

get some cottage cheese with it and stick it on a spud


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I think tuna is nice tbh, nicer in brine than sunflower oil.

It's only dry if you don't know how to prepare it.

Prefer real fish though, I have Alaskan Pollock almost every day, cheap as chips, tastes nicer than cod/haddock.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i havent had tuna in a few months beef chkn salmon are my main sources of pro oh and a whey casien blend but wheni did have tuna it was mixed with exlight salad cream or mayo and usualy in pasta or whole meal bread but i am one who also goesdown the chew it up and swallow it with squash rout lol

at the end of the day this is bbing? no one ever said it was easy or tasted good? now if you wana be fat chock cake tastes nice.......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like hot sauce in my tuna too.......Mayo is delish with come garlic powder.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Depends on what kind of sunflower oil it's packed in - if it's high oleic acid then it's fine, if it's high linoleic acid then it's inflammatory and not so good. Since the high linolenic sunflower oil is the cheap one I'd assume that's what they use for packing tuna... but you can tell by the label with the good one providing most of it's fat as monounsaturated rather than polyunsaturated.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

fcuk it i will go back to the brine route and mix a little low fat mayo, vinegar, pepper that is tasty on the misses ryvita breads


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Tuna has ballooned in price over the past 2 years.

If I have it on it's own out of the tin, I drizzle some soy suace on it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I like hot sauce in my tuna too.......Mayo is delish *with come garlic powder*.


what is this.... like a spunk and garlic mix? you nasty old geeza!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> what is this.... like a spunk and garlic mix? you nasty old geeza!


LOL :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Garlic tasts gooooooooD

It will help with blood pressure, help with cholesterol, and actually is good for getting rid of worms.........Especially if you are a dog:lol:

Canned tuna already has salt added, so adding in soy sauce will bump the salt way the hell up there.

Garlic has no salt and adds a nice taste, hot sauce makes alot of flavor too and if it is high in capsicum it will help with hemmeroids(sp), ulsers, increased circulation, etc.....

Herbs happen to be one of my fav topics.

Seasonings are a way of getting more flavor out of food and also serving a purpose for the bigger picture.

Like pumpkin seeds are good for parasites especially tapeworm and roundworm.

Oh, nevermind:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Garlic tasts gooooooooD
> 
> It will help with blood pressure, help with cholesterol, and actually is good for getting rid of worms.........Especially if you are a dog:lol:
> 
> ...


lol so were does th jiz comen all this?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I like hot sauce in my tuna too.......Mayo is delish with come garlic powder.





big_jim_87 said:


> what is this.... like a spunk and garlic mix? you nasty old geeza!


Oh man, just noticed that.......... :lol: ..........haaaa haaaaa

No wonder I didnt get that at first.......Boy do I feel slow now:whistling:

It was supposed to say *Some*, not come. :innocent:


----------

